# Nomadic EMTs



## Rahil Patel (Oct 1, 2016)

I'm a rather nomadic person, been living in Taiwan for the most part, and after a great experience on a little aboriginal island (蘭嶼), off of the main oneI've had some downtime, and I was pondering about what I would do if I were to go home to Virginia (USA). That lead me to desiring more "professional" training as a rescuer, specifically, EMT.

I've done a random assortment of volunteering and gigs: teaching, volunteer construction, programming contracts, eco-tourism (where people can get hurt), hostels, research writing, media, farming, etc. Where money is earned, it's under-the-table. Though I was able to confidently sneak into those kinds of jobs, I feel it may be quite difficult to sneak into or find a mentor for emergency services (beyond construction).

For example, in Taiwan, it's mostly gov controlled fire academy and fire stations, and, well, let's just say much of the education systems are still ancient (standardized testing, etc.), EMS was introduced _recently_, and the culture, especially those in government, move at turtle pace and are not very receptive of progress, and are unlikely to accept a "foreign" person in a fire department. Though, I'm betting it can be done outside of the largest city (Taipei), where people _are_ receptive, and kind. 

Thus I wonder, are there many nomadic EMTs? Not as in moving from one organization to another1 with security, rather, just traveling, then just informing local institutions (station with ambulances) nearby that you can do a rotation, or serve secondary calls, or work overtime, or crowd-fund equipment. Whatever is needed.

Again, for example, let's say I live in Taiwan (and speak Chinese), and island hop Polynesia. How farfetched is it to talk to local stations and for that culture to accept you simply out of need or desire or altruism? Are there some of you out there actually building or updating EMS systems for less developed areas?

1. I'm aware of people moving from one country to another (ex. US to AUS).


little off-topic:
This is my first post, no experience whatsoever, but thankful the emtlife exists! Up until now, I never associated firefighters with much beyond fire and hazardous material. Firefighters seem to do-it-all and kick butt!

As of now, it seems I'm quite motivated to save some money for one of the WEMTs, since it seems cheaper, faster, (possibly of higher quality?), and geared toward rural / wilderness, compared to community colleges in Virginia. Fire stations near my parents house seem to recruit very few once per year. And my area just has sooo many professionals that the volunteer rescue squad is one of the largest. Welcome to the cozy suburbs, hah. Still have to do reciprocity research... Oh such bureaucracy. But perhaps the one time it's needed.


----------



## Rahil Patel (Oct 1, 2016)

goabroad.net/brooklynmonk/journals/1363/pinoy-paramedic

Philippines as gateway to [English-speaking!] EMT training for us poor nomads around SE/E Asia? Save flight ticket? Maybe a really really good idea?


----------

